

Eight Myths of Erlang Performance - qhoxie
http://www.erlang.org/doc/efficiency_guide/myths.html

======
alecco
Hi.

(not flaming, really asking) Can any erlang guru explain in a few lines why
Erlang on a quad-core linux systems doesn't beat Java?

Ubuntu™ : Intel® Q6600® quad-core
<http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32q/erlang.php>

Ubuntu™ : Intel® Q6600® quad-core x64
<http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/erlang.php>

This surprised me after being told many times by a friend who does Java+Erlang
programming otherwise. What's missing in the picture? Is that Erlang
implementation not multicore aware or something?

~~~
igouy
What's being measured? From the homepage: "we measure particular programs".

Have the Java programs been re-written for multi-core? Have the Erlang
programs been re-written for multi-core?

Have you looked at the individual benchmarks? Have you looked at the
individual programs?

~~~
alecco
Isn't the erlang pitch it makes multiprocessing transparent?

~~~
igouy
No!

The Erlang pitch is "Distributed, reliable, soft real-time concurrent
systems".

Distributed supervised processes are a mechanism to achieve error containment
and fault tolerance.

"making reliable systems in the presence of software errors" (pdf)
<http://www.sics.se/~joe/thesis/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf>

------
thomasmallen
Would've been so much cooler if they were actually written as classical myths,
ham-handedly replacing prominent characters with Erlang and functional
programming terms.

~~~
davidw
Hrm....

* Erlang: Hydra.

* Tail recursion: Jörmungandr.

Ok, that's the low hanging fruit.

